# Rear Tires Rubbing??



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

question?? maybe sum of you guys can give me more help, i just got a whole new suspension Intrax springs(2 "drop) and Cambers and KYB's, just the other day i added my rims and the rear is touching my struts i could't even reverse?? do you think it could be the cambers that were adjusted slightly too far in, cause my rims are really tucked... should i put back the original spindle bolts?? will that take it back to its original place?? Let me know...

thankx


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*tire size?*

what size of tires do you have?


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

i got 17x7s'


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SERialThreatz, not rim size, tire size ###/##/###


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, on a 7" wide wheel, you are probably running at least a 205 width tire. The offset on the wheel is probably 40mm. You will have to put spacers behind the wheel. 4-5mm should do it, I think. Some people can run 205's w/o rubbing but a lot have to have spacers.


----------

